# Big mistake this morning...........



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well my 2nd stand this morning, i made a pretty big mistake. My eyes saw a good setup before my mind was really working. 
I setup on the edge of a pasture with some grown up briers, right on a fence row. Started calling and it wasnt 3 or 4 mins. I see movement, out about 5-600 yards. Coming on a trot, and stops. I keep calling and he comes another 50 yards and locks up. Stays about 2 or 3 mins, then turns and trots back off. Im sitting here thinking WTH!? So, im here anyway, i keep calling, and nothing. I pick my stuff up and walk back to the truck., Get ready to sit in the seat, and LIGHT-BULB! Right where he trotted in, i could see perfectly! Son of a gun, he spotted the truck from the get go! I bet i never make that one again!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyotes are a bit fickle when it comes to vehicles, some seem to know eactly what they are all about and others seem to not mind...untill you put a foot on the ground, same with deer and elk they don't seem to get it untill they see the human form. Chances are the coyote you were dealing with was just aware that something was out of place. Nice job disecting the problem and learning from it!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah you never know I have had coyotes run right on by my truck to come to the call and I have had others turn inside out and take off on the dead run when they seen my truck. You never know what they are going to do thats why I try and hide it best I can at every stand.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Heck...they know my plate numbers by now.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had that happen with a moose while I was bow hunting one time. I couldn't figure out how that moose was busting me when I was hiding behind a clump of alders and could hardly see it through the limbs. After I had it spooked of by myself or someone else I went to look from where the moose had been standing and could see the outline of the truck around the clump of alders I had been behind. I did not get a moose that year but, I got an learned from that moose.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup, if you can only kick your own rear... This was one of those moments. The January lull is catching up with me. Its time for a kill... lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Too bad you can't turn the light off on em because then they run right up to the truck. Some might even try to get in the back with you!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I have had those days Chris, but its been a long time. Just last week while our snow was on. I parked in a spot to stop and call. When i get back after calling, there is a pair of tracks not 10 from the truck, lol ugh.............


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> I have had those days Chris, but its been a long time. Just last week while our snow was on. I parked in a spot to stop and call. When i get back after calling, there is a pair of tracks not 10 from the truck, lol ugh.............


Oh yes...been there done that too. Had tracks in the tire tracks in the snow.

The first E call I had, a buddy set it outside the truck and ran it while I was still in my deer stand. When I returned he told me he had a gray fox run up, sit looking it over while he sat in the cab of the truck watching him.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> Oh yes...been there done that too. Had tracks in the tire tracks in the snow.
> 
> The first E call I had, a buddy set it outside the truck and ran it while I was still in my deer stand. When I returned he told me he had a gray fox run up, sit looking it over while he sat in the cab of the truck watching him.


 No gun im guessing lol.... I would have just fired that truck up and had me some road kill...........


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Johnny Looker and i went out this morning, but we had no luck, but about a mile from the house, i look out in the fiels off the road and ole Canis latrans, is mousing in some tall grass about 50 yards off the road. Arrrrr.... I gotta talk to that ole boy and see if i can call this place. Thats how my last few weeks have been.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> No gun im guessing lol.... I would have just fired that truck up and had me some road kill...........


No gun...and he had just set it outside the door of the truck, pushed play and sat back down after closing the door. He just wanted to see if they worked. I do not have such luck.

My buddy who lives just outside of town was driving in the other morning as he passed a neighbors house he saw all these dogs in thier yard.....as he looked again they were yotes. He thought about rolling down his window and pull out his Kimber but...thought twice about it with his company logo on the side of the truck, not a wise choice.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> No gun...and he had just set it outside the door of the truck, pushed play and sat back down after closing the door. He just wanted to see if they worked. I do not have such luck.
> 
> My buddy who lives just outside of town was driving in the other morning as he passed a neighbors house he saw all these dogs in thier yard.....as he looked again they were yotes. He thought about rolling down his window and pull out his Kimber but...thought twice about it with his company logo on the side of the truck, not a wise choice.


I dont blame him, and i wouldnt recommend it either. About 7 or 8 years ago, me and a buddy had been out hunting. Drove to the end of the drive way where it meets the pavement (we had been hunting this farm) spotted a yote just setting in the field. So i hop out of the truck rest on a fence post and dump him where he sat. A lady driving down the pavement called us in for SHOOTING A DEER! We didnt know this at the moment. I jump the fence pick the dog up and we headed to the house to skin this dog and one other we had shot that morning. Our friendly Game Warden stopped by to pay us a visit and wanted to know where the deer was! What!!!???? So as we start to explain what happend he said, O Ok well here is a Ticket for 276.53 for shooting off the right-of-way! Ill never admit to anything ever again! Even though we were still in the property drive way, i got a ticket!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...never admitt or tell more than you need ! I have no stories like that one, I have however been given the gift of gab and conversation and for some reason I tend to get a pass. Last weekend my son and I were out scouting at 10 pm driving two tracks attempting to cut cat tracks in the snow for the following morning. I made a turn and there was the county GW. He stopped us ask what we were doing....I told him and then started asking him all the quesitons I have been saving up ( I always have quesitons )....I had plenty...after about 20 minutes he said....ok my fingers are getting cold gottta go. After we were back in the truck my 15 year old son said...dad I was not cold were you ? Nope.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

had that happen but the dawg could c my atv----made me feel real real stupid = learned something that day


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

L&L I always say.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Deny, Deny, Deny ! It wasn't me !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Deny, Deny, Deny ! It wasn't me !!


Yeppers....you see them tracks they headed that way about an hour ago, just leave out the part that it was your tracks..lol.

Here in Ohio if you are off the road way and not shooting accross it your are ok.


----------

